# Aura



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone have any feed back on BM's Aura. We just started a nice size project and the customer is suppling Aura. Two coat system over new drywall. The guys say it goes on pretty good but the 5"s had alot of crap in em


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its good. We were among the first on the east coast (or at least in our market) to get it last year. I wrote a review about it that BM ended up using in their magazine. Its on our website and has some tips about the product. I am not convinced that its "self-priming" properties are for real and would not recommend using it that way on new drywall. I would prime as usual and then use it as paint. Its coverage characteristics are great, it rolls out nice and the matte is far better than the Regal line.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Well since you are the one who is using it - why don't you tell us what you think about the product - personally 5'ers of any paint can have a lot of crap in them. That's why contractors never get 5'ers shaken, we will usually just stir.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I will be happy to talk about the product after we have alittle more time using it. IMO if your paying $50 a gallon it should be like butter. I am a contractor and I'm pretty sure the 5"s go on a shaker before they go out the door. I'm not sure what you are refering to about stirring


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Not a bad idea to use strainers anyways...


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

for some reason paint crusts in those plastic containers - and if you have it shaken - they come off. I only usually buy ceiling paints and primers in 5'ers - so I only need to use those big stirring rods. I guess if you are actually using wallpaint - that's a different matter, you have to shake it up. I am personally not sold on Aura - I almost think they made the regal paint slightly worse - to make the aura line look better. P&L accolade was always a perfect paint. I think Aura is an attempt to be even with the restof the industry with their waterbourne coatings. Guys who only use Benny moore - have not noticed what other brands have had on the market for the last 10 years. So for them aura is the best thing since sliced bread. I have been using Muralo Ultra, P&L Accolade, California 2010, Pittsburgh pure performance, Fine paints of europe, grahams, C2. So when Aura came down the line - my attitude was 'so what' and it was pricier than those mentioned with the exception of Fine paints of europe. And their claims of self priming are totally ludicrous. I dare anyone to put up that paint on veneer plaster without a primer!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

They were definetly straining but I've seen plain old Super Paint with alot less. Not really that big a deal I was just alittle surprised. Spraying and back rolling ceilings with 2 coats of satin off white. I really didn't think it looked that great but the customer loves it


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Anyone have any feed back on BM's Aura....


Yeah, the stuff's Da Shiznit
Completely awesome, extremely low odor, extreme hide, no primer, no burnish, no surfactant leaching, super quick drying, super scrubble, super touch-upable, mongo durable, incredible finishing money maker in a can
So...I guess I think it doesn't suck

Takes a little learning curve though...doesn't act like regular paint
Gotta think out of the box on a few things



aaron61 said:


> ...the 5"s had alot of crap in em


Hmmm...haven't used any fivers
The stuff dries crazy, crazy, fast
There's issues with the tinting machines because of that
I wouldn't be surprised if that fact and the air in the fivers was causing some weirdness
That stuff can't sit...at all
Even with gallons you've got to stir it while painting (brush'n'rolling)

That's why you can't really go back a spot to smooth out, or hit a holiday...it's already drying and you'll lift
Just wait until dry and touch it up
No wet edge, no worries, no problem....touches up like a dream

Watch out if you are spraying 6-panel doors...sagging is an issue (at the corners)
Two light coats with a 10 FF seems to work OK

And on walls it tends to sag if brush cutting in corners too thick
No biggie...kinda like Super paint will
You just can't load it up like Regal


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> ...satin off white. I really didn't think it looked that great...


It's no Impervo...
The Matte and Eggshell leave a more impressive finish

But the satin is not bad...would want it on a wall/ceiling though :blink:


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Slickshift, what a great quote (highlighted in blue) I know i'm off topic, just had to comment. I do not have Aura available here yet, or at least last time I checked. Sounds like a good product, what do you think of BM in general? I do not have much experience with BM. Although I had a good BM this morning.:bangin:

Happy painting, Paul. :drink:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not think satin would ever look good on a ceiling

I do like Aura, and currently am recommending it for all of the deep red colors. But I am seeing 3 coats with it usually. It is washable in the deep colors and it does touch up well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Yeah, the stuff's Da Shiznit
> Completely awesome, extremely low odor, extreme hide, no primer, no burnish, no surfactant leaching, super quick drying, super scrubble, super touch-upable, mongo durable, incredible finishing money maker in a can
> So...I guess I think it doesn't suck


 
What he said :yes:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple of factors come into play. First, it's a quick drying paint. Second is the color.

In a 5, the paint gets moved, splashed on the lid and dries on the lid or semi-dries to a boogery consistency. Then when it's moved again, the dried paint falls into the liquid.

If a lot of tint is used, it fills the bucket up closer to the lid, leaving less air to dry it. 

Straining takes care of it, if there are multiple 5's straining isn't such a hassle cuz you have to box them anyway.


----------



## regal (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I turned slick onto Aura...Did I?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds like he was already there.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I will re hash an Aura thread, my store will be getting Aura exterior next week they think. They have all the displays up etc. I was told it will go on at 8 mil and dry at 4 mil. Price will be a few bucks more then Aura interior.

Also BM can out with the 18"x18" paint chips for sale for the affinity collection. The display totally reminded of the C2 chip display 

Anyone try the Aura exterior yet? Figured it was on east coast all ready.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I will re hash an Aura thread, my store will be getting Aura exterior next week they think. They have all the displays up etc. I was told it will go on at 8 mil and dry at 4 mil. Price will be a few bucks more then Aura interior.
> 
> Also BM can out with the 18"x18" paint chips for sale for the affinity collection. The display totally reminded of the C2 chip display
> 
> Anyone try the Aura exterior yet? Figured it was on east coast all ready.


 
4 mils? I'm interested. I wonder how it will match up against the Duration?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I don't think anyone has the Ext. in stores yet
It's not out here...but should be any second now

I did get to try some, but only on test panels, siding, and doors
I'd say it's very high build, and covers great
Hides like Duration, but it's 'creamier' so there's less effort
Out in the real world it could give the big D a challenge
Well...it _will_ give D a challenge, it _could_ surpass it
But it'll take some real world projects to make that call

*heads-up*: the semi-gloss is NOT high build, only the "soft gloss" and "low lustre"
They don't seem to make that distinction in the lit.
I found that disturbing

The semi- is still good, don't get me wrong
I think it paints/looks better than the satin, and I am a WB Satin Perv not an acrylic Regal Semi kind of guy
The Aura semi- is pretty nice


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I don't think anyone has the Ext. in stores yet
> It's not out here...but should be any second now
> 
> I did get to try some, but only on test panels, siding, and doors
> ...


The lit I read and what I talked about today with my store was there was a Flat, Low Lustre and soft gloss similar to the moorgard line. Which one won't be high build then?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Huh...
The Semi- is Int/Ext...

I only tried "Low Lustre" and "Soft Gloss" replacements (and the Semi-)

I suppose what I call "Low Lustre" they could be calling "Flat"
I would have said it was a direct 103/096 (LL/SG) replacement myself
With the Semi-Int/Ext as the 110 (High Gloss) replacement


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Huh...
> The Semi- is Int/Ext...
> 
> I only tried "Low Lustre" and "Soft Gloss" replacements (and the Semi-)
> ...


There is a semi out now green can? is that the int/ext?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Yup...that's how I understood it


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

is the aura exterior really going to sell for $60 per gallon????


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like my painter store is finding homeowners are quicker to buy it than contractors, at least for interior, the exterior version is not out yet here. Price seems to be more of a concern to the contractor and the HO's feel like the self-priming offsets the high price.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> is the aura exterior really going to sell for $60 per gallon????


I was told my price would be 49$ for ext. I pay 47$ for interior


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Does BM offer the same warranty that the SW Duration does? "Lifetime"

There is more to paint then just a high build mil thickness.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> There is a semi out now green can? is that the int/ext?


I saw the exterior today for the first time. It comes in:

Flat - Green Can
Low Lustre - Orange/Red Can
Semi Gloss - Blue Can

There is a Semi Gloss Interior that is a Green can


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

Initially they will offer a high build flat and eggshell and regular build SG as mentioned. Later they are adding a HB satin. All are lifetime warranty (for what that is worth).


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

dvab said:


> Initially they will offer a high build flat and eggshell and regular build SG as mentioned. Later they are adding a HB satin. All are lifetime warranty *(for what that is worth).[/*quote]
> 
> Marketing


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

VAInteriors said:


> I saw the exterior today for the first time. It comes in:
> 
> Flat - Green Can
> Low Lustre - Orange/Red Can
> ...


Ah
They said the colors were to correspond with the MoorGlo/Gard
The Flat is green, the MoorGard Low Lustre is orange/red, and the Moor Glo and High Gloss alkyd are both blue....so I guess the Ext Aura Semi could be both?

I tried them in cut pots, so I can't really put a can color to each product
It would be unfortunate if the non-high-build semi- I used was was the "Moorglo" replacement, as the Soft Gloss is the most used sheen out here by far, and I would want that to be one of the high build ones


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I only use the Soft gloss on front doors, shudders, stuff like that. That is the one I would not need to be high build.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

I bought a quart of Aura for a test with part of a gallon of duration int satin I had laying around (theater red color, I bought something similar in the Aura). Put 2 coats of each on a small patch scrap drywall as I was working that day. I wanted to do a touch up and washabilitly test, both Satin Finishes. I let them sit overnight and washed the next day after a little curing. I gotta say I'm just going to stick with Duration, even with the reds. Aura scuffed up badly and so far the touch up hasn't been going well. I just can't imagine paying the extra money for a lesser product for my customers.

Would be nice if SW switched to EnviroToners, which is nice to see in Aura, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

Romanski said:


> I bought a quart of Aura for a test with part of a gallon of duration int satin I had laying around (theater red color, I bought something similar in the Aura). Put 2 coats of each on a small patch scrap drywall as I was working that day. I wanted to do a touch up and washabilitly test, both Satin Finishes. I let them sit overnight and washed the next day after a little curing. I gotta say I'm just going to stick with Duration, even with the reds. Aura scuffed up badly and so far the touch up hasn't been going well. I just can't imagine paying the extra money for a lesser product for my customers.
> 
> Would be nice if SW switched to EnviroToners, which is nice to see in Aura, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


Neither paint is going to survive well in that test after only an overnight cure.


----------



## bungle bud (May 23, 2008)

just been using aura and im not a bm man, but its a very good paint, just dont try to roll abit you may have missed or else you will have a congeled mess:whistling2:


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

I have used a lot of AURA in the past two years, I think it is the best paint for really dark colors. I would not use it to prime drywall though and the whole one-coat thing is a myth. Also, always use a very short napped roller because it will sag like crazy. My BM guy said to cut in whole room first, then go back and roll. I like it much better than Duration and I actually pay less ($47 for Aura, $49 for Duration) 
Long weekend!!!
Bring it!! 
You all have a good one.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

*Aura Flat/Low Luster High Build vs Semi Gloss*

The Aura Exterior Semi Gloss is not a high build. The TDS lists the solids content at 38%, going on at 4.0 WFT and drying to 1.5 DFT. The solids content on the Low Luster are 44.3% and for the flat 46% respectively. I have used all products extensively and the performance is much different than the interior. You will find that for a high build or any exterior latex coating, the handling, brush stroke length, hide, feel and application properties are like the old vinyl acrylic alkyd modified products that had that great feel. The exteriors do not dry as quickly as the interior, however have the same hide, touch up, leveling, and oil like finish that the interiors do. The semi gloss is spectacular, reminding me of the old Pre- VOC Gold Label Moore's House & Trim Paint about 20 years ago. There is a special extender that is resin based, not glycol based like some latex paint additives. The extender will provide more open time and better leveling for spray applications, and brush applications in HOT weather. The extender can apparently be used in all latex paint. Because the extender is not glycol based, it will not have any VOC's will not add any VOC's to the paint, and will strengthen the products rather than detract from the final film like softness, sheen variations, and mildew pick-up. I have had some experience with the Aura Exterior High Gloss that is not ready to be released yet. It had a specular gloss of 96-98% That is like an automotive finish!

Aura and the Gennex Waterborne Colorant platform are designed to do one thing: Provide a high quality, 0 to less than 50 grams per liter 2010 National OTC Compliant product platform that gives end users the application properties that exceed anything in the market, and give Benjamin Moore full compliance with all laws without "paying to pollute" or VOC averaging. As oil base coatings become less and less available, the glycol based colorant systems that were used to tint them and modified to tint latex systems are becoming obsolete. Waterborne colorants add product quality, take away film negativity, and give better final appearance and color pallet diversity. They also contain ) VOC.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nace, what do you do for BM, sales, rep, etc?

There are some VOC in the extender. Very little, but there is some. It does seem to work well with interior produts too.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Cammercial & Industrial Sales, NACE CIP Level 3 Coatings Inspector


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Just painted 2 large commercial bathrooms last week with Aura. It was a repaint and the existing color was a fairly deep gold and the new color was a much lighter creamy beige. It covered in one coat cut and roll. Layed her on pretty heavy on the cut and was amazed at the coverage and how far it went, same result with rolling. Well worth the money on this job, any other paint most likely would have been two coats.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll bet my brothers house that Aura's "Pommogranite Red', (if they have one), will cover in one coat, compared to Behr paint. (See post 11, "What is your Worst color")


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Aura Exterior shoed up here last week. I have been hoping to get the chance to compare it to the Duration and have a bid going in that would be a good sell for the AE since they used the Aura Interior inside.

If comparing the two, with the Duration finishing at 2.8 dry mils and the Aura finishing at 2.3 dry mils (I think), with all things being equal as far as I can tell, would the finish with the higher build be better? If two coats of paint are better than one then I am assuming the dry thickness matters. With this thought and $7 a gallon more why should I try the Aura?

NACE?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Aura Exterior shoed up here last week. I have been hoping to get the chance to compare it to the Duration and have a bid going in that would be a good sell for the AE since they used the Aura Interior inside.
> 
> If comparing the two, with the Duration finishing at 2.8 dry mils and the Aura finishing at 2.3 dry mils (I think), with all things being equal as far as I can tell, would the finish with the higher build be better? If two coats of paint are better than one then I am assuming the dry thickness matters. With this thought and $7 a gallon more why should I try the Aura?
> 
> NACE?


I was told that the high build products would dry at 4 mils. I have not actually tested the film thickness tho


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I was told that the high build products would dry at 4 mils. I have not actually tested the film thickness tho


I stopped in BM today and they pulled up the TDS. He said it was 2.3 dry and 5 wet. I thought I had heard it was going to be in the 8mil range which would put it pretty close to the elastomeric.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> I stopped in BM today and they pulled up the TDS. He said it was 2.3 dry and 5 wet. I thought I had heard it was going to be in the 8mil range which would put it pretty close to the elastomeric.


yeah thats what I was told too 8 wet 4 dry... I guess the rep was over selling


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

629 Aura Flat 5.5 WFT, 2.5 DFT. 46.0% Volume Solids. 634 Aura Low Lustre 5.35 WFT, 2.35 DFT. 44.3% Volume Solids. 632 Aura Semi Gloss 4.0 WFT, 1.5 DFT, 38% Volume Solids. Those are the _recommended_ film thickness. The resin technology is entirely different in Aura than other higher build coatings. Essentially, the colorant cross links with the resin package, and forms a very tight film that remains breathable, with extraordinary color and gloss retention. Since there are no glycols in the colorant, the film is not too soft, is less suseptable to surfactant leach, mildew, dirt pick-up; remains tighter and flexible, and has a much richer appearnace with a very smooth finish. Excellent tough-up. The exterior exposures from various parts of the country including New England, Florida, Arizona, the northwest, west coast and Canada are amazing. The application characteristics are very different than elastomerics and other higher build systems. The flow, handling, and application characteristics are more in line with an oil than a latex in my opinion. 1 hour dry, 4 hour recoat.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

Used Aura exterior for the first time yesterday A.M. Painted two doors BM 2000-10 Red and I will say - incredible and total thumbs up. Therma-tru 3 light wood-grained fiberglass doors. Cleaned w/ tsp and primed w/ BM primer deep-base Freshstart. One coat even looks great and on Mon when they get the 2nd that neighborhood is gonna glow! I mean I see why they call it "Aura."


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PlantainPainting said:


> Used Aura exterior for the first time yesterday A.M. Painted two doors BM 2000-10 Red and I will say - incredible and total thumbs up. Therma-tru 3 light wood-grained fiberglass doors. Cleaned w/ tsp and primed w/ BM primer deep-base Freshstart. One coat even looks great and on Mon when they get the 2nd that neighborhood is gonna glow! I mean I see why they call it "Aura."


 
Thats good to hear. Does it dry _too_ fast?


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

It wasn't like the interior IMO. But I was painting in the shade before the sun turned so I can't say what it'll do in sun but it sure brushed on nice in the shade. It was windy (always seems to be here) and there was not much difference in seize-up time than SoftGloss BM. Treat each door piece like a separate entity, move quick and you are golden!


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NACE said:


> 629 Aura Flat 5.5 WFT, 2.5 DFT. 46.0% Volume Solids. 634 Aura Low Lustre 5.35 WFT, 2.35 DFT. 44.3% Volume Solids. 632 Aura Semi Gloss 4.0 WFT, 1.5 DFT, 38% Volume Solids. Those are the _recommended_ film thickness. The resin technology is entirely different in Aura than other higher build coatings. Essentially, the colorant cross links with the resin package, and forms a very tight film that remains breathable, with extraordinary color and gloss retention. Since there are no glycols in the colorant, the film is not too soft, is less suseptable to surfactant leach, mildew, dirt pick-up; remains tighter and flexible, and has a much richer appearnace with a very smooth finish. Excellent tough-up. The exterior exposures from various parts of the country including New England, Florida, Arizona, the northwest, west coast and Canada are amazing. The application characteristics are very different than elastomerics and other higher build systems. The flow, handling, and application characteristics are more in line with an oil than a latex in my opinion. 1 hour dry, 4 hour recoat.


NACE, 

I have a bid going in tomorrow for an exterior residential repaint of EIFS and trim. I know the homeowner was a fan of the interior Aura so I suggested trying out the Ext Aura instead of my normal Duration. Her answer was that she didn't want to be the guinea pig for a paint that just came out in our area last week. As usual, the guys at the paint store can tell me little that could help sell their paint (this is not limited to BM and I have found it to be a common trait with most stores and brands).

Why should I leave the paint that I have been selling/using for the BM Aura? I really would like to use it or at least try it but as you can see I really was at a loss to sell this new paint to my customer. The only difference that I can tell/understand is that it has a couple points more solids and dries to a 2.3mil rather than the Duration 2.8mil. From what I could tell from what you said, the Aura will dry to a harder but still breathable film? 

Help me out here. The Aura competes directly with the Duration (Ext) so what makes it better and how can I pass that info to my customers??


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Aura exterior has been out in various markets throughout the US for 2 years now. It was called Details. Benjamin Moore has been in development of the technology since 2003. The technology is completely different than conventional glycol based colorant coatings. Aura has cross-linking properties similar to an epoxy in that the resin can not work without the colorant binding into the pigment particles rather than surrounding the particle with softer glycol colorant. The colorant actually dries, and is urethane reinforced, so it has automotive grade properties. Becasue the colorant molecule is in the particle and actually dries, the result is a tighter, harder film. Since latex dries by solvent (water) evaporation and coelesance, you still have breathability properties. What this does is give excellent hide, film build, filling properties, better dry and recoat times, and application properties that are more similar to vinyl acrylic coatings, or solvent based coatings. You will notice that other high build coatings do not have the same brushing or spraying characteristics, nor do they have the long term color and gloss retention or smoothness and leveling of Aura. The exterior exposures that I have seen of Aura vs competitors, *including* Benjamin Moore's premium products are amazing. I have recently secured a condo repaint with a dramatic color change that was specified for 2 coats oil prime, two coats latex finish. The architect, GC, Condo board, and painting contractor have seen the results, tested the product and agreed that spot priming bare wood and two coats of Aura will provide better long-term protection, a richer look, less labor and material cost, and a maintenance schedule that can go from 2 years to 5 years. This is a 90 unit complex. It is my understanding that many national paint companies are working on a waterbased colorant system to take advantage of the OTC/VOC/Eco friendly benefits; application characteristics, color and gloss retention benefits, mildew resistance, surfactant leach minimization, and film build properties. Aura is a product that is part of a whole waterborne colorant platform that eventually all lines will be based on as is the case in South Coast California. Aura is the super-premium category of that platform. It really is designed to genuinely help the end user reduce some of the inherent negative properties of glycol based UTC's such as burnishing, hide, sheen build, leach, mildew, leveling, touch up and blocking. The VOC/OTC laws are forcing companies to adopt and research new technologies. It is a laborish and expensive initiative since UTC's have been around for so many years, color pallets and formulations are based on UTC migration, and some companies purchase many raw materials such as colorant and resins from outside vendors. The Aura and waterborne colorants, including the hybrid resin are all proprietary. Benjamin Moore is not relying on outside companys to control product or raw material quality. I can remember mixing lead paint when I was a kid using lead powder, turpentine, linseed oil, and japan drier, and licking my fingers after mixing becasue the lead dust is sweet. Technology has come a long way since those days! Hope that helps with your client.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

I must say Aura is a great product. So far we have worked with painters on interiors and exteriors. The interiors...new construction 2 coats on bare drywall, honestly no issues though some still recommend priming in this forum from what I have read. Exteriors great coverage and an almost sprayed on finish.....great leveling for both interior and exterior. 
Since I didn't read all the posts just to fill you guys in on the commitment needed by BM dealers.....first off you need a new tint machine, ours was $8,000 but in reality the most expensive part of the deal was all the required inventory.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been using Aura allot lately myself (interior) whenever a mid to deep tone is requested. I'm extremely happy with it. And YES I have used it on bare drywall with great success. I've even done a new construction with all aura.
Ya my materials doubled, but my labor was paid double, (we were out of there in half the time) so I actually made more money than usual. I'm just trying to work the bumps out of learning to bid with Aura. I bid it like I'm using regal and how long it will take.....then bump up the materials.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I haven't spoke on this in awhile. After using Aura My guys and myself and the H O are very pleased. It just takes a little getting used to. Looks Great! Don't back roll, watch for sags, touches up great. The smooth walls were kinda tuff to deal with at first (roller lines), everything down here is orange peel or texture. Over all we're very happy. It's just hard for me to sell these types of products. I've only been able to use duration exterior a couple of times. H O's would rather see you prime and two coat no matter what.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

NACE thanks for the information! Essentially the Aura offers a color retention that Duration does not offer, a harder film that may not be so open to collecting dirt, dust, or mildew growth, and offers a better leveling finish? I look forward to trying it soon and believe there is a place where the Aura will fit in nicely on some jobs.

Now if someone could teach the strore employees this! I was in SW today and asked for glazing...the kid told me they didn't carry it and that would have to be something I would need to get at Lowes


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its hard to imagine something I will like better than Moorglo. Interested to try it...


----------



## DWS DIABLO (May 12, 2008)

hey guys , after one day using aura exterior, i got to say i like it alot. we used semi gloss on trim and satin on body . the home(which happed to be mine) was rough side out clapps all white . coverage with one coat was outstanding, colors i picked were from there new afinty index ,pear, on the body and solei on the trim.i will submit pics when done. i have used duration and timeless alot in the past and like both products, however this stuff goes on like butter,(no popeye arms!) which the other two brands were guilty of.
another aspect i liked was unlike duration which is a high build polymere, and will have surfacant leeching on cool nights which as u know will leave salad dressing slime the next day. this stuff dried fast and cured fast. with out lap mark worrys. now the bad stuff, 48 fricken dollars a gallon, cmon,is mobil or shell makeing this stuff.Iam glad my house is only 2000sf or i would need an equity loan to paint it! overalll i would recomend using it again and refering it to my customors.:thumbsup: p.s I know my spelling sucks.
Diablo


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Its hard to imagine something I will like better than Moorglo. Interested to try it...


Personally I don't care for glo since it change to the "N" label. V you should try Aura its better then glo.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

A local store advertises about Aura:



*Goes on easily and smoothly for exceptional results*
*Excellent coverage and spatter resistant application*
*Excellent hide and touch-up properties*
*Fast drying and no unpleasant odor during application*
*Washable, water-resistant finish that lasts*
*Mildew-resistant coating*
*Maintains that freshly painted look*
*Rich, beautiful, fade-resistant color*
If it's at all as good or better than Duration, I'll have to try it out. I LOVE the fact that it is "fade-resistant", Duration is not.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

Is the exterior AURA low-VOC? Man, I'll reiterate but those colors are VIVID. Last winter I painted a bathroom in a hall. The bathroom was this crazy orange-red and the hall was white. You could see that red glow downstairs. I had a chuckle figuring I'd be back next winter to paint the hall. Saw the homowner and he says they love it. Can't wait until some slow time so I paint some of my house with it.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Personally I don't care for glo since it change to the "N" label. V you should try Aura its better then glo.


Agreed


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

The "N" labels have showed up on all the Regal products now as well. We assume that the new changes in the can will eventually support the Gennex colorant technology. So the waterbourne colorants now used in Aura will be used in Regal as well. Again this is our suspicion, that in the next few years the alkyd based colorants will be gone and we will be driven to used the new technology. Only time will tell...........


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Yes, the Aura exterior is extremely Low VOC. < 50 grams per liter in all colors and bases with full tint.


----------



## Ready2Roll (Jan 12, 2009)

I have used Aura paint on several occasions. I have found it to be really good. But not totally what they profess it to be. They used to say one coat! Not so. The application process of cutting and rolling is not going to cover in one coat. I did, however, take them at their word concerning the self priming thing. I used the eggshell finish on new drywall in a renovation project. It worked great. I did sand between coats. Not sure I would use it to prime stains.

Hope this helps

Jeanie


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Ready2Roll said:


> I have used Aura paint on several occasions. I have found it to be really good. But not totally what they profess it to be. They used to say one coat! Not so. The application process of cutting and rolling is not going to cover in one coat. I did, however, take them at their word concerning the self priming thing. I used the eggshell finish on new drywall in a renovation project. It worked great. I did sand between coats. Not sure I would use it to prime stains.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Jeanie


I have been one coat coverage with colors that are similar to slightly different and it levels out great and coverage is good on seal surfaces... I have found that 8 out of 10 times I happy with the results and it save me in labor which put more money in my pocket... 

I have no issues with cutting or rolling as others have mentioned, still cutting and rolling one wall at a time not waiting for things to dry...


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Aura has always said "never more than two coats" Retailers are the ones that suggested Aura was only one coat. In many instances, it is, however BM never said that. I have redone all the rooms in our house with Aura. The time and effort, the finish, and the durability means I would never use anything else.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 22, 2009)

PLEASE HELP! Using Aura Matte and getting lap marks rolling with Purdy 1/4". Any suggestions on fixing the look of the bands? It's a large ceiling and tall walls and the finish is disappointing.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I have been one coat coverage with colors that are similar to slightly different and it levels out great and coverage is good on seal surfaces...


Hello Mak. I am wondering how is this different from other paints? Other paints can achieve one coat coverage under these conditions also.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Hello Mak. I am wondering how is this different from other paints? Other paints can achieve one coat coverage under these conditions also.


Thats just a false statement... There are way too many paints that don't cover in one coat.. sometiems white over white..

and by the way for those who continue to have problems with Aura maybe its the painter and not the paint...


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Thats just a false statement... There are way too many paints that don't cover in one coat.. sometiems white over white..
> 
> and by the way for those who continue to have problems with Aura maybe its the painter and not the paint...


No need to get defensive. 

First of all, I didnt make a false statement at all.

You said that with Aura:

_"I have been one coat coverage with colors that are similar to slightly different and it levels out great, and coverage is good"_


I have gotten one coat coverage with *many* different brands of paint when going over "similar to slightly different colors".

This is very common, I have seen this condition occur for 15 years before Aura ever even came out.

As I am sure there are many other painters who have used lots of paints that when going over "similar to slightly different colors" they have achieved one coat coverage.

This is a false statement?

----------

This trait is NOT unique to Aura.

----------

Secondly. Trust me, I am an excellent painter. The reason why I dont use Aura is because its slow off the roller, and sticky and rubbery, and where the roller meets the cut line it gets messed up unless you let the cut line dry first, and the roller picks the paint back up off the wall leaving translucent spots so it needs two coats anyway.

If you like Aura that's fine. There is no reason to insinuate that because others don't like it that they are not skilled painters.

Lots of people don't like Aura for the same reasons I mentioned. Is it that none of us know how to paint?

----------

I really am trying to clarify what it is that Aura does better than the way paints were already formulated.

I honestly have not seen any advantages yet. I have tried to. I am truly open to someone who can show me what I am missing.

I wanted to like it when it came out. I was all set love Aura when it debuted because I had always regarded Alkyd Satin Impervo and other interior BM lines very highly.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> No need to get defensive.
> 
> First of all, I didnt make a false statement at all.
> 
> ...



If you read thru most of the Aura posts on this board the bashing is getting old, Scott (VP) and I have both defended the product but also have said if you don't like it then by all means use something else.

Also after 16 years in biz and when starting out trying many product from way to many paint co's I have felt that Aura is the best paint I have used. I didn't single you out with my comment about painting abilities but there are a lot of yahoo's on this site who shouldn't be painting at all. 

Aura is low voc, retains color better, touches up even eggshell and washes up with showing any signs of the washing.. I use those traits to sell the product, I charge my clients for the material with markup... If I lose a job over a couple of dollors difference in price than maybe its not my type of cleint... BTW I basically just said this over on the other Aura thread..

I still disagree about paint and coverage, there are hindreds if not thousand of paint lines out there by many makers and most paint makers have muliple lines... I have not found many to cover "great" even with slight color changes... I am taking eggshell and satins here.. most times if you get acolor to somewhat cover you usally have picture framing or roller lines due to the fact it didn't lay off correctly basue it needs a second coat for true coverage and leveling... "I" don't leave my jobs looking that way, if it needs a second coat it get a second coat.. no half ass here...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Put me in the Aura liking camp. I don't use it exactly how they say. I use a 50/50 blend roller when applying. And to be honest, we only spec it for reds and yellows so we don't need multiple coats.

It is a great covering product. Better than anything I have ever used. (interior) Once you get past that, there are many other great products.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> If you read thru most of the Aura posts on this board the bashing is getting old,


Well I am not familiar with any dialogue that occured before I joined this forum.

But let me make one thing clear. I am expressing REASONS why I think Aura is not as good as previously formulated paints.

I do not consider this "bashing". These are my beliefs and experiences. 
From my understanding, this forum is designed for professional painters to discuss products, strategies, experiences etc.



MAK-Deco said:


> Aura is low voc,


There are also other low VOC paints. I am all for low VOC paints. I finally lost my tolerance for solvents and I now use acrylic for millwork. With the exception of that amber glow, I can get it to look identicle to Alkyd Satin Impervo.




MAK-Deco said:


> retains color better,


I will take your word for this. I have not gone back and seen the work I did with Aura to establish color retention.



MAK-Deco said:


> touches up even eggshell


I would need to see this. Like you referred to what you need your walls to look like after one coat, I need for touchups to be invisible.

When you say touches up. What procedure are you referring to? Are you talking about blotting a brush on the wall? Are you talking about using a tiny roller? What if you wanted to touch up a 3 foot section with a 9" roller and feather it in or not feather it in and just roll a clean edge? 

Would Aura Eggshell do this without being able to see the the edge of the touched up area? This question is not intended to invalidate, I am asking it in earnest.

Because if you are telling me that Aura's eggshell can touch up like a flat,
this would indeed be an advantage.

I still can not say that that alone would make it worth the hinderance of the painting method, special rollers, special extenders, colorant seperating in the pan etc. 



MAK-Deco said:


> and washes up with showing any signs of the washing..


I will take your word for this.



MAK-Deco said:


> If I lose a job over a couple of dollors difference in price than maybe its not my type of cleint...


I am all for spending top dollar to purchase products that work better. Just not to purchase products that work worse.



MAK-Deco said:


> I still disagree about paint and coverage, there are hindreds if not thousand of paint lines out there by many makers and most paint makers have muliple lines... I have not found many to cover "great" even with slight color changes... I am taking eggshell and satins here..


But there are several. 

Perhaps it is not so common with Eggshell. But why even use Eggshell? Flat is a much more elegant and refined look, and is much more pleasing to the senses not to have light bouncing off the walls. 

You mentioned before about the color retention of Aura. What good is color retention when there light reflecting off the walls? This not only obscures the color of the paint, it adds whatever hue is represented by the color of the light which is being reflected.



MAK-Deco said:


> "I" don't leave my jobs looking that way, if it needs a second coat it get a second coat.. no half ass here...


Neither do "I". Even if the HO/GC looked right at the wall and said they were happy with it, I would _still_ put a second coat on if I thought it needed it.


----------

Incidently. When I was saying I have seen other paints that achieved one coat coverage with "same or similar colors", this is not to say that I have ever made a practice of using one coat.

If the Job was bid for two coats, two coats went on. Even when it looked good with one. Many times when going over same or similar colors, I noticed that the one coat would easily have passed. Yet I STILL put two coats on becuase that is what it was bid for.

The only exception to this being times that I presented a choice to the HO that if it looked good with one, we could stop there, and they wouldnt have to pay for a second coat.

The point of my intitial question to you was that one of the promoted advantages of Aura was that it covers in one coat. And from what I understood that you were saying, it covers in one only when going over "same or similar colors".


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

_I do not consider this "bashing". These are my beliefs and experiences. 
From my understanding, this forum is designed for professional painters to discuss products, strategies, experiences etc._

It seems like once someone has anything good to say about Aura there's a bunch of guys who have to make there argument against it. Mostly always comes back to price... Alot of guys on this board are 15$ a gallon guys charging 20$ an hour and think they are running business'

_There are also other low VOC paints. I am all for low VOC paints. I finally lost my tolerance for solvents and I now use acrylic for millwork. With the exception of that amber glow, I can get it to look identicle to Alkyd Satin Impervo._

Other low voc paint in the past didn't even come close to comparing to Aura in quality, and they all used glycol tints which means the deeper the color the more voc's

_I would need to see this. Like you referred to what you need your walls to look like after one coat, I need for touchups to be invisible.

When you say touches up. What procedure are you referring to? Are you talking about blotting a brush on the wall? Are you talking about using a tiny roller? What if you wanted to touch up a 3 foot section with a 9" roller and feather it in or not feather it in and just roll a clean edge? 

Would Aura Eggshell do this without being able to see the the edge of the touched up area? This question is not intended to invalidate, I am asking it in earnest.

Because if you are telling me that Aura's eggshell can touch up like a flat,
this would indeed be an advantage.

I still can not say that that alone would make it worth the hinderance of the painting method, special rollers, special extenders, colorant seperating in the pan etc._ 

My experience so far with it and touching up is more for Matte as I agree ever since Aura matte came out I have tried to sell my tradionaionally Eggshell on the walls people to Matte as it touches up and washes up great for a matte. 

As for eggshell the times I have had to touch up I had most success using a small wooster jumbo coater and thin coats and I have been able to blend it flawlessy, but will every color touch up?? can't say, if the lighting was different per situation would you be able to see it? who nows each touch up is unique to its situation, but to me to have it touch better then any other BM product, then to me that is just one of the reasons to justify using it.

_I am all for spending top dollar to purchase products that work better. Just not to purchase products that work worse._

I have yet to have one instance that I have thought "this worked worse than any other paint"

_The point of my intitial question to you was that one of the promoted advantages of Aura was that it covers in one coat. And from what I understood that you were saying, it covers in one only when going over "same or similar colors"._

My point was that its almost 100% on same or similar colors, I have had good coverage when the colors were not the same... What people need to remember is BM never gaurunteed one coat coverage, that whole thing was way blown out of proportion. I think I stateed before I have had other paints cover in color but not with total coverage as with flashing of patches, hat banding or picture framing etc.. I belive Aura elimates alot of these issues. The time I have saved using Aura has put money in my pocket way more then the added expense and I have even same my clients money as well.

I have never said that other specific lines of paint from other manufacturers werebad and I can not compare it to them cause I do not use SW or PPG or ICI and that's not because there bad but becaue of service, availablilty, etc..


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> It seems like once someone has anything good to say about Aura there's a bunch of guys who have to make there argument against it. Mostly always comes back to price... Alot of guys on this board are 15$ a gallon guys charging 20$ an hour and think they are running business'


I can tell you it most certainly is not a price issue with me. I have always believed in using the best product for the job, regardless of cost.

And I am in absolutey in agreement with your statement about cultivating a customer base which is not trying nickle and dime you all the time.

I am not one of the $15 a gallon, $20 an hour business guys. Just for the record, that statement has nothing to do with me, or anything I have posted.



MAK-Deco said:


> As for eggshell the times I have had to touch up I had most success using a small wooster jumbo coater and thin coats and I have been able to blend it flawlessy,


I would like to know if you feather the edge out when you do this, or if you roll a crisp line.



MAK-Deco said:


> I have yet to have one instance that I have thought "this worked worse than any other paint"


I dont remember saying this. All though my memory is not so great these days. I thought what I said was that Aura is sticky and weird in a way that puts it in it's own category different from all other paints.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Lauren said:


> PLEASE HELP! Using Aura Matte and getting lap marks rolling with Purdy 1/4". Any suggestions on fixing the look of the bands? It's a large ceiling and tall walls and the finish is disappointing.


Why are you not useing a flat flat on the ceiling? Seems kinda like a overkill to use Aura on ceilings.

3/8 nap <------XX

We use 12 or 14 inch rollers 3/8 nap and never had a problem. You can allways cut your losses and tell the home owner to call me to finish the job.........


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Look. I had to put my two cents in. 

(I don't want to sound like JP) But, I had the luxury of taking one color (a red) and three paints by different manufacturers. The only one that covered in two coats was the Aura. (They always told me "Never more than two coats")

It was nice that two other outfits were trying to get my business and were willing to put up or shut up. Needless to say, for percieved difficult colors we use Aura. Other than that, I really do not see the VALUE (price + performance) in the paint. (interior)


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

washes up? no way ive done a stain test on drawdown boards with grape juice ,mustard and such and it doesnt clean as well as i thought it would ...not for a 50 plus price point ...my opinion.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

MR.X said:


> washes up? no way ive done a stain test on drawdown boards with grape juice ,mustard and such and it doesnt clean as well as i thought it would ...not for a 50 plus price point ...my opinion.


 
yes, in my tests it didnt fare well with dynamite, jackhammers, or red phosphorous.


----------



## BMDealer (Jun 2, 2008)

MR.X said:


> washes up? no way ive done a stain test on drawdown boards with grape juice ,mustard and such and it doesnt clean as well as i thought it would ...not for a 50 plus price point ...my opinion.


 
Did you give it 30 days to cure or did you do the test the following day? Most all acrylics need at least 30 days or more to achieve their rated performance. So to throw something at a test board after a few days of painting isn't fair to any product on the market. If you did wait the 30 days I would be very surprise.......


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

MR.X said:


> washes up? no way ive done a stain test on drawdown boards with grape juice ,mustard and such and it doesnt clean as well as i thought it would ...not for a 50 plus price point ...my opinion.


You have no business field testing paint quality, especially not the "Aura".


You got that?!?

sheesh some people...


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

30 days? usually 10 days for acrylics ive always heard..... and as far as i know yes they were given 2 coats with proper millage using the aura special roller cover and tinted with aura system...didnt clean like i thought it wouldve... and one product cleaned better then any other we tested.... which didnt suprise me...


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Im not tossing grape jelly on the walls but I have found that "normal construction" hits to the wall clean well. Dirty hands or minor ladder hits with the rubber ends cleans fine on my jobs as so far.

When I get the free time I'll do a jelly test with Aura and post the results.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

CApainter said:


> I'll bet my brothers house that Aura's "Pommogranite Red', (if they have one), will cover in one coat, compared to Behr paint. (See post 11, "What is your Worst color")


 
Have used reds and yellows in the Aura line and to be honest the red wasnt a problem. The yellow was a real yellow and it took 3 coats to cover completely. I will look back and get the color if I remember to do so this week.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Remember that some colors (reds and yellows) need the foundation coat otherwise BM says it may take more than 2 coats.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Remember that some colors (reds and yellows) need the foundation coat otherwise BM says it may take more than 2 coats.


I seal my walls and is took 3 coats, I didnt forget :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have done 3 coats as well, but the Red Aura Foundation primer is good stuff. I like it better than the other red primer I used to use.


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Next time I am gonna try it out, thanks for the tidbit.


----------

